

Ask HN: What would you want (or Not want) on a dead-simple free niche jobs site - brandnewlow

I"m interested in creating a free job listing site for a specific industry that currently doesn't have one.<p>What should it do?  What should it not do?<p>Things I'm fairly certain it should do:<p>-Popular listings should be visible immediately on the front page.
-No images, just text and very few graphics.
-Listings should be free.
-Users should be able to flag iffy-looking listings.
-There should be search.
-Jobs should be browse-able by location, type of job, experience level and compensation.
-Users will be able to tweet out a job listing, e-mail it to a friend or bookmark it using other services.<p>Things I see on the pay sites that should be left out:
- letting job seekers post their resumes
- message board
- industry news and gossip
- industry event listings
- weekly news letter with editorial content on the industry<p>Things I'm on the fence about:<p>- RSS feeds for sub-sections of job listings
- E-mail alerts for new listings in keywords the user wants to track
- A customizeable widget that people can embed on their sites with the latest listings.<p>There are 3 sites currently focused in on just this industry.  One charges $80 per listing.  Another charges $250.  The other is $150.  When I talk to friends in this industry, the default that everyone goes to is the $80 site.<p>Thoughts?  Am I already doing too much? Too little?
======
medianama
"Things I see on the pay sites that should be left out: - letting job seekers
post their resumes"

Not sure about this one. Recruiters will pay a lot of money for access to
resume bank, for a niche that isn't available anywhere else... and you don't
need to do much to implement this feature - just a form with file upload.

